# AMR's written test



## Drain Plug (Dec 20, 2006)

Has anyone taken AMR's pre-employment EMT Basic written test recently?
How does it compare to the NREMT exam?


----------



## jedirye (Dec 20, 2006)

I just got hired there and was told there was one, but I never took it. It was never mentioned either.
-rye


----------



## Drain Plug (Dec 20, 2006)

Before I can get an interview I have to take it.  They sent a letter and asked me to schedule a test date.


----------



## KEVD18 (Dec 20, 2006)

its like any other m.c. blanket entrance exam. it will be filled with badly worded questions that dont give you enought information to answer the ? it will expect you to pull this information from your anal area. the main point of the test will not be to asses your ems knowledge, thats what teh state certification process is for. the test is more to asses your ability to read and understand teh english language. dont take it too seriously.


----------



## RMApok (Jan 6, 2007)

When I took the AMR test, I felt like I was back in grade school. Multiple choice answers (only 3), around 75 questions. Basically, if you couldn't pass the test, you shouldn't be anywhere near an ambulance. I think I might have missed 1. 

NREMT exam = juggling

AMR Test = recognizing the ball


----------



## Jon (Jan 6, 2007)

RMApok said:


> When I took the AMR test, I felt like I was back in grade school. Multiple choice answers (only 3), around 75 questions. Basically, if you couldn't pass the test, you shouldn't be anywhere near an ambulance. I think I might have missed 1.
> 
> NREMT exam = juggling
> 
> AMR Test = recognizing the ball


Sounds about right.

I had to do a skills station, too... Maintain a BLS airway, do CPR, and demonstrate that I understood the concepts of C-Spine immobilization... Took about 5 minutes.

Jon


----------

